# I love photoshop CS3! (pic inside)



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

15 ft away, 350D with supplied lense. Manual setting with ISO at 1600, no flash.

Thrown into photoshop, zoomed x 3. Cut and pasted into new layer, added blur, touched up and sharpened

Got to love the old photoshop cs3 baby (and on the Mac it is sooooo lovely to use!)

What do you think? And I am RUBBISH at taking photos! :wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Is that your website on the bottom then mate?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats a great shot! I really need you or John to teach mesome basic PS skills. I'm such a spanner really, I can only just mask out number plates.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure is mr morgan although mailnly its my blog and where I host pics and stuff. I own a forum for men as well: The Alphamen Forum

Reg, no worries mate. Come around anytime you like. It wont take long to show you some stuff 

Got to go now, I'm off out in the Hilton on Wheels with Mr Johnnyopolis. I'll take some photos of our adventure together


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good mate, nice clean design.

Forthe photo, not that i want to criticise your work, butthe areas around the ears and back paws could be made to blend in a little better with a combination of smudge tool and blur tool. Just an idea hope you don't mind.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Eric, how much did CS3 cost you?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice pic, just a bit of a blur around the back leg and ears but otherwise :thumb: Perhap you could try less blur.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks a good action shot.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a lovely shot though. Super cute dog


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Enzo!! :thumb:

Wicked Shot


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That look's great. My Apple owning days should come a little quicker -- got a phone call and email from Apple offering me discount on the saved basket I have at the Apple store.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Couldn't resist! NWS

http://aolsearch.aol.co.uk/aol/redi...ls.jsp.M&clickedItemDescription=Image Details


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Couldn't resist! NWS
> 
> http://aolsearch.aol.co.uk/aol/redi...ls.jsp.M&clickedItemDescription=Image Details


LOL


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

CS3 cost me a fortune! 

£400.00 odd quid. Well worth it  

Thanks for the tip Rmorgan! Would be cool to see some of your expert work mate!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks great mate, Enzo looks like superdog!


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Can I offer some constructive critisism?  ...

The background looks too obviously digitally-blurred. I can see why you've done it - to emphesize your dog and the ball - but if blurring had naturally occurred (which is the effect I think you were after?), then the parts of the lawn which were as close to the camera as the dog and the ball would also be in focus. As is stands, the dog and ball risk looking pasted onto a blurred grassy background.

Hopefully you'll take that positive critisism in the way it was intended


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quick attempt to illustrate what i was saying earlier.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

G51 NAV said:


> Can I offer some constructive critisism?  ...
> 
> The background looks too obviously digitally-blurred. I can see why you've done it - to emphesize your dog and the ball - but if blurring had naturally occurred (which is the effect I think you were after?), then the parts of the lawn which were as close to the camera as the dog and the ball would also be in focus. As is stands, the dog and ball risk looking pasted onto a blurred grassy background.
> 
> Hopefully you'll take that positive critisism in the way it was intended


Thanks Nav, appreciated

As I said, not an expert in taking photos or photoshop. Just liked how it came out!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks great that!

what breed of cat is that exactly then??:lol:

Daz


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

King Eric said:


> And I am RUBBISH at taking photos! :wall:


er, no you're not! Some of those shots from C&S last week were spot on. If you want any pointers though, give me a shout at the next meet / no rice / whenever.

Reg - I'm also quite a whizz with PS if you need help.


----------



## batwad (Dec 28, 2006)

G51 NAV said:


> Can I offer some constructive critisism?  ...
> 
> The background looks too obviously digitally-blurred. I can see why you've done it - to emphesize your dog and the ball - but if blurring had naturally occurred (which is the effect I think you were after?), then the parts of the lawn which were as close to the camera as the dog and the ball would also be in focus. As is stands, the dog and ball risk looking pasted onto a blurred grassy background.
> 
> Hopefully you'll take that positive critisism in the way it was intended


I agree. My first thought was that you'd pasted the dog and ball onto some grass and were chuffed you'd got a realistic shadow!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

batwad said:


> I agree. My first thought was that you'd pasted the dog and ball onto some grass and were chuffed you'd got a realistic shadow!


Christ some harsh comments coming out here!

Wish I had'nt fookin posted it now


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

listen m8 they were only passing on their expertise (I think? )
but at the end of the day you were happy with the piccie & you were a bucketfull better than me cos I can't do sod all in ps


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If someone put a post up of their car that they just detailed and you thought that they had missed a trick and you pointing it out would help them in the future you would tell them. How is people giving friendly advice on your picture any different?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

KE - I am pretty moderate (or crap!) in Photoshop and I would have been happy with the pic mate, think it looks v good for the manipulation you did.

I have tried gaussian blur on a few backgrounds and not had such a good result so good work fella!!

Graeme


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought the pic looked great,how could it not with such a cute dog
I'm just getting in to photography myself other than just point and shoot, 
would always appreciate advice from those more clued up than myself.

Maz x


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> If someone put a post up of their car that they just detailed and you thought that they had missed a trick and you pointing it out would help them in the future you would tell them. How is people giving friendly advice on your picture any different?


There are ways of expressing yourself, I had forgotten how **** poor some people are at communication on internet forums!

Maz, are you a fella darling?

Big X back to you sweetheart!


----------



## isk85 (Jun 1, 2007)

thats cool.. im looking to get a hold of cs3 too!


----------



## batwad (Dec 28, 2006)

King Eric said:


> Christ some harsh comments coming out here!
> 
> Wish I had'nt fookin posted it now


Sorry dude. Obviously what I meant to say was:

"OMFG TAHT FOTO IS TEH WIIN!!1111 UR FOTOSOHP R0X0R!1111"

Have a gold star


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you some sort of c u next tuesday or what?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

funniest thread of the year so far.....


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

King Eric said:


> There are ways of expressing yourself, I had forgotten how **** poor some people are at communication on Internet forums!
> 
> Maz, are you a fella darling?
> 
> Big X back to you sweetheart!


King Eric
All woman... just love the whole process of detailing and there is so much knowledge to glean on here.....need lots more female members, very much in the minority on this forum... but your a great bunch of guys

Maz (x)just habit!


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

King Eric; nice bit of work there mate........:thumb: 

Again, if I may make a suggestion which may assist next time:

Once you`ve selected the dog (or whatever you wish to highlight), before you blur, do the following......

Go to: Select > Feather, and then experiment with feather-values of between, say 25 - 50 pixels. This will make the blur seem more natural, as it will go outwards gradually from the subject, rather than the subject being very sharp, and everything around it being uniformly (is that a word - "uniformly" ?  ), blurred. 

Anyway, have fun, and yes, I agree, Photoshop is the boll*cks ! :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

I`ve been using Photoshop for years and still learning all the time. CS is actually quite hard to use IMO and PS7 is a better all round product - quicker too.

Using it purely from an enjoyment point i think you`ve done a great job of it KE - like anything in life practise makes perfect so you keep at it mate and dont stop posting the pics...its a hobby like anything else and i like to see people improoving in anything they do. Have a search on google for Photoshop tools mate, they`re normally free and Actions are automated which will add to your enjoyment....dont get wound up by people posting opinions bud....not worth it and only stresses you out and i`m sure they dont mean it personally.

Daz :thumb:



Maz said:


> King Eric
> All woman... just love the whole process of detailing and there is so much knowledge to glean on here.....need lots more female members, very much in the minority on this forum... but your a great bunch of guys
> 
> Maz (x)just habit!


Too right Maz....more women on here the better.....:thumb: its nice to see a rare breed lurking about  good on ya mate!

Daz


----------

